# big bucks moving/chasing in jeff davis county



## rance56 (Nov 4, 2016)

getting alot of reports the big bucks are moving, atleast around the broxton area


----------



## wtruax (Nov 8, 2016)

Im getting reports of bucks on the move with there noses to the ground in hazlehurst. An 8 and 9 pt were shot yesterday morning but no swollen neck or black tarsel glands. I think my lease is in a heavy pre-rut right now.


----------

